# XM, AOL deal



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

c/p

AOL, XM Satellite to Start Web Radio Service

1 hour, 45 minutes ago Top Stories - Reuters 



NEW YORK (Reuters) - America Online on Monday announced plans to launch a Web-based radio service with XM Satellite Radio in a move that may help XM win customers from AOL's 24 million subscribers, driving XM shares higher. 



The service, which will offer about 200 channels streamed over the Web in CD-quality sound for a monthly fee, will combine existing stations from both partners and will begin to roll out this summer. 


The service, which will cost an estimated $5 a month, will be available for free to AOL's current paying subscribers. AOL is a unit of Time Warner Inc. , the world's largest media company. 


XM Radio subscribers will have access only to XM's online stations, but some AOL programing will be available on XM's stations. 


The deal represents another attempt by AOL, the world's largest online service, to stem the loss in its paying subscribers. It increases exposure for XM, the leading U.S satellite radio provider, which hopes to win more customers from AOL's estimated 24 million subscribers. 


AOL said about 150 radio stations will be available for free to all Web users, but will be offered with lower-quality audio. 


A host of companies, including Walt Disney, TiVo, and Microsoft Corp., are planning to use high-speed Internet connections to deliver high-quality audio video to consumers. Last week, Viacom Inc. VIAb.N> unveiled MTV Overdrive, a Web site offering full-length music video on demand and other shows. 


Shares of XM climbed 2.5 percent in premarket trade to $31.45 on Inet, up from Friday's Nasdaq close of $30.67.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

What I don't get is why XM didn't partner with Directv and follow the dish model. Heck, when I was with Dish that's what got me hooked on Sirius. The sad part is that XM used to be part of Directv corporately. I think they really missed a golden opportunity. Bummer......


----------

